# Woher kommt der Name Java?



## Blubby (21. Okt 2005)

Hallo erstmal,

ich bin hier zum ersten Mal und habe gleich meine erste Frage, die ich weder bei Google noch hier gefunden habe.

Woher kommt der Name Java?

Wäre wirklich toll wenn ihr mir dabei helfen könnt!


----------



## stev.glasow (21. Okt 2005)

1.Java is eine Kaffesorte und eine Insel, den Namen hat die Sprache aber von der kaffesorte da sie eine eine sehr aromatische Kaffee-Sorte ist , die speziell zur Herstellung von Espresso verwendet wird  ... :roll: 
2. weiß nicht
3. Api ist eine Programmierschnittstelle, Eine Programmierschnittstelle ist die Schnittstelle, die ein Betriebssystem oder auch ein anderes Softwaresystem anderen Programmen zur Verfügung stellt. Oft wird dafür die Abkürzung API (für engl. application programming interface, deutsch: Schnittstelle zur Anwendungsprogrammierung) verwendet. Im Gegensatz zu einer Binärschnittstelle (ABI) definiert eine API nur die Verwendung der Schnittstellen auf Quelltextebene. 
(Das war aus Wiki) 

Und die  Javadoc der Standart-APi wird aber gerne auch mal als API bezeichnet.
[edit] Da standen eben noch paar mehr Fragen.


----------



## L-ectron-X (21. Okt 2005)

Es gibt eine Anekdote, wie Java letztendlich zu ihrem Namen kam.
Java hieß anfangs noch OAK (Eiche), der Name wurde, glaube ich mal gelesen zu haben, aus lizenzrechtlichen Gründen später geändert.
Auf der Suche nach dem Namen für die neue Sprache kam man schließlich auf "Java", weil man sich zu Besprechungen der Entwickler in einem Kaffeehaus traf und dort eben auch Kaffee trank.
Irgendwann stand eben auch der Name fest.

So soll es sich zugetragen haben...


----------



## Blubby (21. Okt 2005)

Ok danke für eure Hilfe. Jetzt bin ich wieder ein bisschen schlauer


----------



## lin (21. Okt 2005)

http://www.javaworld.com/jw-10-1996/jw-10-javaname.html


----------

